# How many lb braid for Curado 300e



## bboi2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi I just recently acquired a Curado 300e. I was thinking about putting some braid on the reel. Should I go with a 30lb or 40lb braid. I plan on doing mostly inshore saltwater fishing. 
Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

30# braid. I like fins.
.....then tie a crazy Alberto knot to 3-5ft of 20 # fluoro. I like seaguar.
.....then a canoe man loop knot to your artificial lures. I like helicopter lures or banjo minnows.

Use search and you can read for days....


----------

